
Ask HN: What do you use for SaaS billing in Rails app? - xstartup
What services or gems are you using and how?
======
caffeinatedwes
Cheddar's billing API has an open-source Ruby wrapper that might be helpful
for integrating billing into your product.

Cheddar: [https://gtchdr.com/2BvZQuF](https://gtchdr.com/2BvZQuF)

Ruby wrapper: [https://gtchdr.com/2Bw0k3X](https://gtchdr.com/2Bw0k3X)

------
dyeje
I did a Stripe integration for a SaaS product. It took about a month to set
Stripe up and figure out our licensing structure. Overall, it was pretty
painless (their docs are good) and it has run without major intervention since
I set it up roughly a year ago.

------
palidanx
I used braintree and rolled up a monthly subscription and the ability for
customer's to buy digital products

